# UK wants to ban FA!



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, according to one of the video's from someone I subscribe to on YT, the UK is thinking about banning FA. Their reason is because they class it as a "child porn" hosting site. I am not sure if this is true, I have only just heard about it myself and couldn't see any threads about it on here. 


So, anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

God that would suck! I don't see how they can do such a thing, hell that's what parents and content filters are for.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Then we might as well ban the internet...


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 10, 2010)

cub porn is why.
old news is old.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 10, 2010)

That. Is. HORRIBLE! That law they passed is bullshit. Furry cub porn =/= pedophilia IMO. I mean really, it's a DRAWING.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Inb4 cub porn debate.


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

Good. Maybe people's opinions of the allowance of child porn on here will change when they and the pedo's are sent to jail.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Then we might as well ban the internet...



It would make better sense in my opinion to concentrate on those that commit real crimes with real children, not those that fantasize of fictionally drawn characters. 



Seriman said:


> That. Is. HORRIBLE! That law they passed is bullshit. Furry cub porn =/= pedophilia IMO. I mean really, it's a DRAWING.



If someone is turned on by a picture of a cub being screwed in the ass then to me that person must have some sort of paedophillic tendencies or fantasies.



8-bit said:


> Inb4 cub porn debate.



I think that is too late.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Teco said:


> Good. Maybe people's opinions of the allowance of child porn on here will change when they and the pedo's are sent to jail.



It isn't child porn that is on here, do you see photo's of REAL children on here? No. It is "cub porn" completely different.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...




For some reason you laughing at this does not surprise me.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Inb4 cub porn debate.


There is a very small debate already in a different thread but that's beside the point..

Cub porn and any other form of art involving prepubescent children *cough, cough* they say counts as child pornography when really, it somewhat is, somewhat isn't

it is in the sense that it's depicting children in sexual situations, but at the same time, it shouldn't be counted because it's _fictional and drawn_ as opposed to a guy taking pictures in his basement

But, they shouldn't be pushing to ban FA because if you ban FA, you might as well ban _any_ image hosting site, because more than likely, there will be some form of the art...


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

Someone already posted a journal about this, saying something about FA not being affected.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For some reason you laughing at this does not surprise me.


If they ban FA I will laugh even harder. Maybe then you perverted assholes will get your head outa your asses and realize "You know, maybe jacking off to baby animals shitting on and fucking each other's dickholes probably isn't the best thing to do"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> Someone already posted a journal about this, saying something about FA not being affected.



Do you have a link to the journal? please?


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

Im not going to debate the fact that 
Yiff=Fuck
Cub=Child

Cause we all know where that's going. 

........nowhere.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

I FUCKING TOLD YOU GUYS!

inb4 thread getting closed with mod saying, "we're discussing it"
p.s. for those of you who haven't caught on, "we're discussing it" is FA code for do nothing and hope the drama blows over.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If they ban FA I will laugh even harder. Maybe then you perverted assholes will get your head outa your asses and realize "You know, maybe jacking off to *baby animals shitting on and fucking each other's dickholes* probably isn't the best thing to do"




Wha?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

Do they have 4chan banned?:V Think not, and that has some of REAL stuff everyonce in awhile


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If they ban FA I will laugh even harder. Maybe then you perverted assholes will get your head outa your asses and realize "You know, maybe jacking off to baby animals shitting on and fucking each other's dickholes probably isn't the best thing to do"





WillowWulf said:


> But, they shouldn't be pushing to ban FA because if you ban FA, you might as well ban _any_ image hosting site, because more than likely, there will be some form of the art...



Imo, FA should take a leaf out of Fchan's and 4chan's book and ban cub porn altogether. Though Fchan allows clean cub art only. but I am just a FA user, it is purely up to the admins how they run they run the site. I'm not going to try telling them how or what they should do.



Teco said:


> Im not going to debate the fact that
> Yiff=Fuck
> Cub=Child
> 
> ...



Difference is Cub is depictions of fictional anthro characters, not RL children. But still, it does not make cub porn right.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 10, 2010)

I've yet to see photos of children in sexually explicit poses.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

I fucking knew this would turn to cub porn.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Do they have 4chan banned?:V Think not, and that has some of REAL stuff everyonce in awhile



Yes but 4chan works with the FBI and reports what is posted. They also remove it as soon as it is reported (which my friend who visits their very often does report it) and bans the user who posted it.



AleutheWolf said:


> I've yet to see photos of children in sexually explicit poses.



Do you REALLY want to see such photo's?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Imo, FA should take a leaf out of Fchan's and 4chan's book and ban cub porn altogether. Though Fchan allows clean cub art only. but I am just a FA user, it is purely up to the admins how they run they run the site. I'm not going to try telling them how or what they should do.


You should send this info to UK fur forums, cause 79% of the mods closing this thread saying "we're discussing it", 26% just closing it with no explanation, 11% of it staying open.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I fucking knew this would turn to cub porn.



Well of course, what else could the UK government associate with CP on this site?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 10, 2010)

Where is FA based, anyway?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Where is FA based, anyway?



Somewhere in America.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well of course, what else could the UK government associate with CP on this site?




No, I mean this is all you guys ever fucking bring up.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do you REALLY want to see such photo's?



No, I'm just stating. If they're going to ban for "child porn" reasons then there should be child porn on the site. I haven't seen any. I agree with what you said earlier, they need to focus on the actual predators rather than drawn, fictional characters.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do you REALLY want to see such photo's?


Honestly, I think it's a matter of we just want proof of this...

to be perfectly honest, I'd like to look into this too


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Where is FA based, anyway?


Virginia.


Also I watch the mods and admins on livejournal and other sites(yes I'm watching you tweet about eating your breakfast cereal), to borrow dragoneer's words, "this law is stupid, this new law makes most of the stuff on FA illegal".
AKA, they've already decided do nothing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> No, I'm just stating. If they're going to ban for "child porn" reasons then there should be child porn on the site. I haven't seen any. I agree with what you said earlier, they need to focus on the actual predators rather than drawn, fictional characters.



The only beef I'll have against this law (should it be passed) is that they will punish innocent people who have nothing to do with such stuff aswell. Why should the innocent be punished for something they haven't done?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow. The UK is putting more restrictions on its people.

Disturbing.


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Virginia.
> 
> 
> Also I watch the mods and admins on livejournal and other sites(yes I'm watching you tweet about eating your breakfast cereal), to borrow dragoneer's words, "this law is stupid, this new law makes most of the stuff on FA illegal".
> AKA, they've already decided do nothing.



So Dragoneer pretty much admits he doesnt care about a fair section of his userbase?


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do you have a link to the journal? please?


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1321273/

There.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Virginia.
> 
> 
> Also I watch the mods and admins on livejournal and other sites(yes I'm watching you tweet about eating your breakfast cereal), to borrow dragoneer's words, "this law is stupid, this new law makes most of the stuff on FA illegal".
> AKA, they've already decided do nothing.



There loss should the law be passed.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Virginia.
> 
> 
> Also I watch the mods and admins on livejournal and other sites(yes I'm watching you tweet about eating your breakfast cereal), to borrow dragoneer's words, "this law is stupid, this new law makes most of the stuff on FA illegal".
> AKA, they've already decided do nothing.




WHAT!? INTERNET PEOPLE LIKE TO BITCH BUT DON'T DO ANYTHING!!!? *headexplodes*


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm still confused what this "bill" is about, anyone care to recap all that it covers and to who?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> So Dragoneer pretty much admits he doesnt care about a fair section of his userbase?


I r internet ninja, be afraid be very very afraid.

It's on his livejournal, almost as soon as he heard about it he said it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1321273/
> 
> There.


Didn't they just recently ban loli/shota if it involved a sexual situation from FA along with CP?


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Virginia.


 Are you fucking serious. *face palm* UGHHHHH No fucking wonder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Didn't they just recently ban loli/shota if it involved a sexual situation from FA along with CP?


I'd have to check, but I think they kept it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1321273/
> 
> There.



Thank you.

Now that I can understand.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Teco said:


> Are you fucking serious. *face palm* UGHHHHH No fucking wonder.


What you didn't see that coming?


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd have to check, but I think they kept it.


I read that they were banning it


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 10, 2010)

The main issue with this law in the UK is that it seeks everyone to be a suspect in an activity looked down upon by the majority of the English government. 

It's one thing to assume that based on the content someone looks at that they'll be more likely to commit such an act, but the UK has a very bad obsession with pedophiles. 

It tries everything within it's power to outcast and prevent such activities that it starts to become discriminating to all males who live in the UK. Such as not being able to sit next to a child on an aircraft if you're a male and that only females can. Or you not being able to walk in a park alone if they're children present. 

That's the main issue with this law. It seeks everyone to be a potential suspect and it's getting to the point of high discrimination.   



I'll admit I can care less for cub porn. In fact I disagree with it, but my main problem with UK laws is that they seem to all be based on the pure assumption that because you have accessed a site that has such material like gore, pedo, or any images depicting that of anything in violent nature, that you can be sought out as a suspect and prosecuted. 

It's highly discriminative.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd have to check, but I think they kept it.



I heard they banned just the Loli from the site.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Now that I can understand.


 
Np.

Also, you fucking kidding me? This place is based in my backyard!? I'm so sorry...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

^chances are the first person to go to jail cause of this law will either be a furry or a politician.

inb4, "we're discussing it" by mods.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I heard they banned just the Loli from the site.


_Just_ loli?!


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> _Just_ loli?!


 
WTF is that, anyways?


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> _Just_ loli?!


 
Hypocrites.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Randy you seriously need to warn UK furs before this gets locked again.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

The irony is I've heard idiots say "THE UK IS MORE FURRY TOLERANT!1!11!"

ORLY NOW!?!?


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> WTF is that, anyways?



Here's some culture.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Teco said:


> Hypocrites.


You'd think they'd ban both, and I could've sworn they did


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Those dumb fuck brits! God Bless america! Land of the free!


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The irony is I've heard idiots say "THE UK IS MORE FURRY TOLERANT!1!11!"
> 
> ORLY NOW!?!?




I wouldn't say that. 

I'd just say they're all inconveniently placed in the same small place.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

It's cause 2/3 of FA members are in the US.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here's some culture.


 
Ah. Pass the brain bleach, please.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Those dumb fuck brits! God Bless america! Land of the free!


*Facepalm*


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Those dumb fuck brits! God Bless america! Land of the free!


 
Where do you live? I'd like to murder you.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here's some culture.


different loli... :/


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> Ah. Pass the brain bleach, please.



It's actually one of the most celebrate books in High Literature.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> The main issue with this law in the UK is that it seeks everyone to be a suspect in an activity looked down upon by the majority of the English government.
> 
> It's one thing to assume that based on the content someone looks at that they'll be more likely to commit such an act, but the UK has a very bad obsession with pedophiles.
> 
> ...




Wow. UK isnt very smart.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's actually one of the most celebrate books in High Literature.


 
I meant the "The name "Lolita" has entered pop culture to describe a sexually precocious adolescent girl." part.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here's some culture.




Cool, I'll read it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> I meant the "The name "Lolita" has entered pop culture to describe a sexually precocious adolescent girl." part.


Ayup

And shota is that but boys

Then there's loli-shota (which I just found out, fits Willow better..)
usually meaning a boy older than he acts


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 10, 2010)

Do they allow bills of attainder in the UK?  If not then you have a legitimate court case.  You cannot write a bill banning FA specifically in the US, as it is a bill that rules out an individual or group.  This is unconstitutional here, as it is on the same level as passing a law saying "It is illegal for Rush Limbaugh to eat donuts."  The law may be different in the UK.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Do they allow bills of attainder in the UK?  If not then you have a legitimate court case.  You cannot write a bill banning FA specifically in the US, as it is a bill that rules out an individual or group.


http://law.suite101.com/article.cfm/the_bill_of_attainder
tl;dr Furs in the UK are epicly epicly screwed.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd like to hear from a legitimate news source that they are banning FA specifically.  I don't see that happening.  They should be going after the people viewing and making the cub porn, not an entire site.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

Could we somehow just remove all of that cub porn shit?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Could we somehow just remove all of that cub porn shit?


They won't lemme put it this way, I know an extremely embarrassing secret make that two secrets that explains why they won't.  No I won't say it on _here_, cause the person freak out and delete this thread trying to hide it.


----------



## Takun (Apr 10, 2010)

Inb4 more pedos come here and say they aren't. ahahahaha


----------



## Seriman (Apr 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd like to hear from a legitimate news source that they are banning FA specifically.  I don't see that happening.  They should be going after the people viewing and making the cub porn, not an entire site.


They aren't targeting FA only, they just classed it as a child porn site, thus made it illegal.  That's what I heard, anyways...


----------



## Seriman (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They won't lemme put it this way, I know an extremely embarrassing secret make that two secrets that explains why they won't.  No I won't say it on _here_, cause the person freak out and delete this thread trying to hide it.


*is curious*


Double post. :/


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> They aren't targeting FA only, they just classed it as a child porn site, thus made it illegal.  That's what I heard, anyways...



so unfair v_v


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They won't lemme put it this way, I know an extremely embarrassing secret make that two secrets that explains why they won't.  No I won't say it on _here_, cause the person freak out and delete this thread trying to hide it.



PM me that plz?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *is curious*
> 
> 
> Double post. :/


What's your email I'll tell you there.
Anyone that wants to know tell me email, cause I don't feel like getting ragebanned.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's your email I'll tell you there.
> Anyone that wants to know tell me email, cause I don't feel like getting ragebanned.


serimanwolf@yahoo.com   Probably not a great idea to publicly post it, but what the hell.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> serimanwolf@yahoo.com   Probably not a great idea to publicly post it, but what the hell.



hah! i haz it! time to spam! >:]
lol, jk


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's your email I'll tell you there.
> Anyone that wants to know tell me email, cause I don't feel like getting ragebanned.



Couldnt you just PM it?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> Couldnt you just PM it?


PMs aren't private to everyone. Mods CAN read them.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> Couldnt you just PM it?



hm, good point :/

oh, wait, just read that^ post, nvm v_v


----------



## Takun (Apr 10, 2010)

lolwut


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

Welp, good thing I live in the UNITED STATES OF FUCKING AMERICA!!!!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Welp, good thing I live in the UNITED STATES OF FUCKING AMERICA!!!!



hellz yeah! :3
america ftw!


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> PMs aren't private to everyone. Mods CAN read them.



Thats unethical. In my administration, such a person would no longer find themselves a moderator. But, Im not incharge, so... 

capt.emil@yahoo.com


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> Thats unethical. In my administration, such a person would no longer find themselves a moderator. But, Im not incharge, so...
> 
> capt.emil@yahoo.com



Depends on the reason a mod has for reading them.


----------



## Takun (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> Thats unethical. In my administration, such a person would no longer find themselves a moderator. But, Im not incharge, so...
> 
> capt.emil@yahoo.com



Well it does allow them to track harassment via private message.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> Thats unethical. In my administration, such a person would no longer find themselves a moderator. But, Im not incharge, so...
> 
> capt.emil@yahoo.com



kinda sux how unfair forums can be v_v


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

Takun said:


> Well it does allow them to track harassment via private message.



I suppose thats true, but thats what them make block features for...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Takun said:


> Well it does allow them to track harassment via private message.



Exactly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> I suppose thats true, but thats what them make block features for...



Some people are crazy enough to create a new account to continue the harassment/trolling whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some people are crazy enough to create a new account to continue the harassment/trolling whatever you want to call it.



hm, that's a little stupid v_v


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some people are crazy enough to create a new account to continue the harassment/trolling whatever you want to call it.



Which short of an IP ban, shows how mods/admins still cant do anything about it. And my understanding is if you run a proxie, an IP ban wont stop you either. So really, if someone wants to harass you, theyll do it no matter what.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, that's a little stupid v_v



It is, but sadly people do do it.



Emil said:


> Which short of an IP ban, shows how mods/admins still cant do anything about it. And my understanding is if you run a proxie, an IP ban wont stop you either. So really, if someone wants to harass you, theyll do it no matter what.



Indeed. No point anyone trying it with me, they will get blocked no matter how many alt accounts they try. I can block as many as they can make. Same goes for any online game like SL or furcadia that I play.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> Which short of an IP ban, shows how mods/admins still cant do anything about it. And my understanding is if you run a proxie, an IP ban wont stop you either. So really, if someone wants to harass you, theyll do it no matter what.



hm, kinda pathetic someone would go through that much trouble to harass someone...



RandyDarkshade said:


> It is, but sadly people do do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. No point anyone trying it with me, they will get blocked no matter how many alt accounts they try. I can block as many as they can make. Same goes for any online game like SL or furcadia that I play.



hm...
wow, extrreme blocker. lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, kinda pathetic someone would go through that much trouble to harass someone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was extremely active on furcadia and had my own "dream" I would kick people who came in deliberately to piss me and other players off. I'd eject them untill they got fed up of being ejected. Could take anywhere from 5 to 20 times of me ejecting them before they get fed up and go else where.

EDIT: I make use of the block feature on forums etc, I don't whine to admins or mods. Though I have never blocked anyone on this site.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

LIES
Not that it shines with importance to my eyes, half the people who know FA already think it is filled with porn. It's not a bad thing, but cub porn? Even we hate that. It is like a fetish. Furry fandom is not a fetish. 1+1=banana.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

How hard is it to figure out what's going on? (you know what i mean ;3)


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I was extremely active on furcadia and had my own "dream" I would kick people who came in deliberately to piss me and other players off. I'd eject them untill they got fed up of being ejected. Could take anywhere from 5 to 20 times of me ejecting them before they get fed up and go else where.



lol, wow. that's pretty protective (in a way)...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Emil said:


> PM me that plz?


Somebody needs to post the info I gave on ED, cause it will ruin the person.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Somebody needs to post the info I gave on ED, cause it will ruin the person.



I didnt get any info.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Somebody needs to post the info I gave on ED, cause it will ruin the person.



which person? O_O


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I didnt get any info.


Wait the email didn't go to you?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait the email didn't go to you?



Nope

I wanna know this secret info so bad, I got chills :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Nope


Wait tell me the email again cause I don't have it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Somebody needs to post the info I gave on ED, cause it will ruin the person.



FFFFFFF-

Now I regret being gone.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait tell me the email again cause I don't have it.



brendennesset@cox.net



plz dont spam.


----------



## Bando (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> brendennesset@cox.net
> 
> 
> 
> plz dont spam.



Achievement unlocked! Identity theft!


----------



## Takun (Apr 10, 2010)

Someone IM me the info if it's 4srs


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 10, 2010)

ffs what about 4chan?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Achievement unlocked! Identity theft!






>:[


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

Takun said:


> Someone IM me the info if it's 4srs


I'm serious, part of my soul died trying to find out why they won't ban it, it even came straight from the person's own mouth(well user considering it's online).
I had to pretend to be a cub fur on their groups and that(and you all wonder why I am so horrified by the porn.


----------



## Bando (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> >:[



:3

*HI BILLIE MAYS HERE WITH 8-Bit's IDENTITY!*


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> :3
> 
> *HI BILLIE MAYS HERE WITH 8-Bit's IDENTITY!*




Not fucking funny. You see the grudge? I taught that bitch how to hate. You best be fucking joking.



Also: Thanks CannonFodder. Got chills reading that shit.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Not fucking funny. You see the grudge? I taught that bitch how to hate. You best be fucking joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Also: Thanks CannonFodder. Got chills reading that shit.



Now I'M curious.


----------



## Bando (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Not fucking funny. You see the grudge? I taught that bitch how to hate. You best be fucking joking.



*points to Hater avatar* :3

I wouldn't know how to steal an identity for shit with just an email address, don't worry.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *points to Hater avatar* :3
> 
> I wouldn't know how to steal an identity for shit with just an email address, don't worry.




*rage quells*

Whew, I think my hate level almost broke my scanner :3


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Now I'M curious.




It's like a Dan brown novel, man. 4srs.

Double post. Don't care


----------



## Aleu (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It's like a Dan brown novel, man. 4srs.
> 
> Double post. Don't care



O_O awesome, Dan Brown is teh shit.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 10, 2010)

I live in awesome country america apple pie I dont care.


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> I live in awesome country america apple pie I dont care.



Ala mode?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> O_O awesome, Dan Brown is teh shit.



That Dan brown is a pretty cool guy. eh makes stupid fucktards into thinking his books are real and doesnt afraid of the Church

srs, pm email, I'll give it to you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> O_O awesome, Dan Brown is teh shit.


I'm debating whether or not to tell everyone and end up ragebanned or wait till I have enough info and personally ruin him.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wow. The UK is putting more restrictions on its people.
> 
> Disturbing.



Much like Orweill's book 1984. Glad to be a American.


----------



## Emil (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm debating whether or not to tell everyone and end up ragebanned or wait till I have enough info and personally ruin him.



INFO, make sure everything is planned out and perfect, rushing in can lead to failure


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

put it on 4chan >:3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> put it on 4chan >:3


The one site more perverted than FA.


----------



## Takun (Apr 11, 2010)

My email is my hotmail.  Hit me with it.  c:


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The one site more perverted than FA.




They'll spread it faster than T-virus infected mice. >:3


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm debating whether or not to tell everyone and end up ragebanned or wait till I have enough info and personally ruin him.



Plan it out, but DO IT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> They'll spread it faster than T-virus infected mice. >:3


Oh oh, someone link me to the appropriate 4chan board so I can seriously fuck the dude up.

I'll do it alittle later on cause I'm semi-doing something at the moment.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Plan it out, but DO IT.



why though?


----------



## Emil (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh oh, someone link me to the appropriate 4chan board so I can seriously fuck the dude up.



/b/ is probably the best place...


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why though?



-1 pedo, apparently. Read back in the thread.

@CannonFodder: probably /b/ but I have no links.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh oh, someone link me to the appropriate 4chan board so I can seriously fuck the dude up.



Idk enough about it to do so :/

But I have plans >:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Emil said:


> /b/ is probably the best place...


Alrighty then, not right now though I need dinner though.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It's like a Dan brown novel, man. 4srs.
> 
> Double post. Don't care



you lied >=[


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you lied >=[



Conspiracy, is what it is.


Did you actually think the Vatican was involved trying to ban FA in UK?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

jeez, I made the mistake of going on fchan....ahhhh! Scarred. For. life.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

FA should ban the UK.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> jeez, I made the mistake of going on fchan....ahhhh! Scarred. For. life.



hahaha 



Taren Fox said:


> FA should ban the UK.



Totally :V


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

To get back to the topic: The idea that anyone on this forum thinks that the UK government even knows what a furry is, is downright laughable, and almost embarrassing.

Seriously you guys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> I love how a baseless rumour, and the assumption that the UK government even knows what a furry is, has generated nearly _150_ posts.
> 
> Seriously you guys.


It doesn't just cover furries, it covers alot, it's just cub falls into what's illegal there now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> To get back to the topic: The idea that anyone on this forum thinks that the UK government even knows what a furry is, is downright laughable, and almost embarrassing.
> 
> Seriously you guys.


Way to contribute to the problem.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Way to contribute to the problem.




Ben is a lair. He is neither a benevolent rat, nor can he turn into aliens (Yeah, I watch that)


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It doesn't just cover furries, it covers alot, it's just cub falls into what's illegal there now.


Yes, but for this to even show up on the government's radar, they would need to find this website, register for it, and then make sure that they can see adult content, which is highly unlikely. FA is lucky that there's no upfront advertisement about little kids getting screwed up the poopchute, otherwise this rumour would actually make sense.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> Yes, but for this to even show up on the government's radar, they would need to find this website, register for it, and then make sure that they can see adult content, which is highly unlikely. FA is lucky that there's no upfront advertisement about *little kids getting screwed up the poopchute*, otherwise this rumour would actually make sense.


I'm going to use that term instead of "cub art" or "pedofur art" from now on. :3 Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm going to use that term instead of "cub art" or "pedofur art" from now on. :3 Thanks.


The part of my brain that told me not to word it as "getting fucked up the ass" thanks you greatly.


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 11, 2010)

Welp we helped you guys back in WW2 but I don't think America can help now...Call us when the Germans start the next invasion of Poland


----------



## sethisto (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder if they would classify Cynder as CP?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I wonder if they would classify Cynder as CP?




*facepalm* I thought you were dead


----------



## Vikar (Apr 11, 2010)

The rocket bombs which fell daily on London were probably fired by  the Government of Britain itself, "just to keep people frightened."


----------



## sethisto (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *facepalm* I thought you were dead


I don't even know you!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Vikar said:


> The rocket bombs which fell daily on London were probably fired by  the Government of Britain itself, "just to keep people frightened."



That was a good book.




sethisto said:


> I don't even know you!



Really? I'm kinda starting to be known.

You don't remember? You kept derping about Cynder and shit. I mention the fawn chick.


BTW, Elora is hotter


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I wonder if they would classify Cynder as CP?



WE CAN ONLY HOPE


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

They have the right idea...we should just ban furries from being anywhere!

Jk, I think the internet should have freedom, somewhat.

Furries=Good

CP=CANCER


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaui said:


> They have the right idea...we should just ban furries from being anywhere!
> 
> Jk, I think the internet should have freedom, somewhat.
> 
> ...



I liked this post until I read past the first line.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Cynder better not be CP D:


----------



## sethisto (Apr 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Cynder better not be CP D:



Where will they draw the line I wonder?  I get tons of crap because everyone thinks Cynder is a kid ;p


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Not evil/big Cynder ^^


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Those dumb fuck brits! God Bless america! Land of the free!



Try telling that to the poor bastards who got locked up in Guantanamo bay.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Apr 11, 2010)

I heard it has been banned now :/


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Braduz said:


> I heard it has been banned now :/



D:<
Im getting on a UK proxy server to try it...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> D:<
> Im getting on a UK proxy server to try it...



It's still there, Hadrian's firewall hasn't yet shut us down.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

If your in UK could you use a proxy server to bypass it?
idk if it would work if the whole of the Uk blocked :\


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> If you're in UK could you use a proxy server to bypass it?
> idk if it would work if the whole of the UK blocked :\



Dunno, even if it was possible I doubt I'd be able to do it because I'm not much of a computer expert.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Apr 11, 2010)

Meadow said:


> If your in UK could you use a proxy server to bypass it?
> idk if it would work if the whole of the Uk blocked :\


Im sure I could bypass it somehow


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going to miss Jijix's art.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Would bypassing it be as simple as *google: [random country] proxy server* and then use it?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Welp we helped you guys back in WW2 but I don't think America can help now...Call us when the Germans start the next invasion of Poland



The Russians were more help (they had 2 thirds of the German army tied up on the eastern front freezing to death) plus they didn't rape and loot us after the war.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Apr 11, 2010)

http://blockedsiteaccess.com/        ?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Russians were more help (they had 2 thirds of the German army tied up on the eastern front freezing to death) plus they didn't rape and loot us after the war.



Ooh, burn.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Russians were more help (they had 2 thirds of the German army tied up on the eastern front freezing to death) plus they didn't rape and loot us after the war.


Changed my comment to avoid *HIGHLY* irelivent arguments about war >_>
then again, tashkentfox assuming that, pisses me off highly >_<..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh well, we could always go to ArtSpots when this place is gone.

Oh wait, there's no porn there. Try living with that you sick motherfuckers, ha!


----------



## Brazen (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Russians were more help (they had 2 thirds of the German army tied up on the eastern front freezing to death) plus they didn't rape and loot us after the war.


 
It was 4/5ths actually. From what I heard, the Eastern Front (Soviets vs Nazis) was bigger than all the other fronts of WWII combined in terms of manpower and casualties on both sides.


Anyway
1. 4chan is actually being blocked by some ISPs in Britain right now, though people are capable of bypassing it so far.

2. To all you Americans celebrating your freedom, consider the Patriot Act. I don't know about you, but I'd rather have my government stop me from visiting specific porn sites (even if they don't have CP) than have them listen in on my phone conversations.

3. Those claiming that FA might fall under the radar of the British government, rest assured, it will not. If this bill passes, no doubt a watchdog group of some sort will appear to oversee the bans, and let me assure you I will personally report FA to said watchdog for dangerous content if the rest of 4chan doesn't do it first in an act of trolling an entire country of furfags.

4. I'd be more worried about your pirate habits than your furry habits right now. No doubt at least 100% of you pirate music to an extent, with this law your ISPs are required to narc you out for it if demanded to do so, and by the looks of things there'll be plenty of demands made.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Brazen said:


> It was 4/5ths actually. From what I heard, the Eastern Front (Soviets vs Nazis) was bigger than all the other fronts of WWII combined in terms of manpower and casualties on both sides.


 
Absolutely correct, if Hitler hadn't broken the non-aggression pact with Stalin everyone in the western world would be singing the Horst Wessel song by now.



			
				Brazen said:
			
		

> I'd be more worried about your pirate habits than your furry habits right now. No doubt at least 100% of you pirate music to an extent, with this law your ISPs are required to narc you out for it if demanded to do so, and by the looks of things there'll be plenty of demands made.



Does dubbing a few records onto audio cassette for personal use count?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Does dubbing a few records onto audio cassette for personal use count?




Why would anyone still be using audio cassettes? 

and yes, most likely.


Depends if you have downloaded them without paying for them or not I guess.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why would anyone still be using audio cassettes?
> 
> and yes, most likely.



I kept the car stereo from my Yugo and I want to use it in my next car.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Depends if you have downloaded them without paying for them or not I guess.



I didn't download anything, I just recorded some tracks from a few records that I own.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I kept the car stereo from my Yugo and I want to use it in my next car.



OMG!! Please tell me you never owned one of those pieces of crap?  And why not look for a cheap CD head unit instead of an old tape player head unit?



TashkentFox said:


> I didn't download anything, I just recorded some tracks from a few records that I own.



Oh, in that case I doubt it would count as you are not actually stealing, just putting it onto another media to listen to it elsewhere.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I didn't download anything, I just recorded some tracks from a few records that I own.


 

Might still cause shit. While I respect the British a lot more than the Americans I can't see them executing these parts of the bill with any more finesse than the Americans were able to. We've all heard stories of how the RIAA mistakenly sued grannies who never even used computers before for pirating music, expect similar anecdotes to occur.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> OMG!! Please tell me you never owned one of those pieces of crap?  And why not look for a cheap CD head unit instead of an old tape player head unit?



The Yugo 55 wasn't that bad as far as Soviet era east European cars go, my example was quite a good car when it was new, but it had been passed down to me from my uncle, and it was half-dead, but anyway, I don't want a CD unit because I don't have any CD's.



			
				RandyDarkShade said:
			
		

> Oh, in that case I doubt it would count as you are not actually stealing, just putting it onto another media to listen to it elsewhere.



Great success!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Might still cause shit. While I respect the British a lot more than the Americans I can't see them executing these parts of the bill with any more finesse than the Americans were able to. We've all heard stories of how the RIAA mistakenly sued grannies who never even used computers before for pirating music, expect similar anecdotes to occur.


Pretty much, the only reason why that garbage is legal here is cause our freedom of press and freedom of speech don't have definite boundaries.  The UK not so much.



So furs in the UK your ass is grass.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much, the only reason why that garbage is legal here is cause our freedom of press and freedom of speech don't have definite boundaries. The UK not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> So furs in the UK your ass is grass.


 
I still dont have a definitive grasp of this.

So, no matter what, even if you have filters on and dont look for CP, you're screwed?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> I still dont have a definitive grasp of this.
> 
> So, no matter what, even if you have filters on and dont look for CP, you're screwed?


It's because FA is now labelled as a CP site there.

Also FA is not going to even so much as block cub for UK users.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

This law only deals with _possessing_ the said material. All you have to do is disable your cache and prevent avatars from being displayed. Oh, and disable the automatic loading of images.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

So what you're saying, is it'd be totally ok to view child porn, as long as you don't save it, and clear your cache afterwards?

That sure is comforting.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 11, 2010)

We need to make a new website and move all the CP there :|


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:
			
		

> So what you're saying, is it'd be totally ok to view child porn, as long as you don't save it, and clear your cache afterwards?
> 
> That sure is comforting.


That's not what I'm saying at all, assuming it's me you're talking to. Willingly viewing child porn is just as bad and morally depraved as downloading it. I only stated that as a precautionary measure so that the many people here who avoid it don't accidentally have it stored on their hard drives (or USB keys for portable browsers) in the browser's cache through user avatars or gallery searches.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

Or, we could just say "Fuck off CP" and boot the users and abusers.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Or, we could just say "Fuck off CP" and boot the users and abusers.



This.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:
			
		

> Or, we could just say "Fuck off CP" and boot the users and abusers.


I agree too. As I've said before, Cub material like that should never have been allowed in the first place. It should not be allowed now. But we're both getting our hopes up too high.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

Or, someone could throw together an icon, so anyone on the main FA who wants to protest Cub porn can stick it in their profiles.

BRB, designing.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:
			
		

> Or, someone could throw together an icon, so anyone on the main FA who wants to protest Cub porn can stick it in their profiles.
> 
> BRB, designing.


You know, that's not such a bad idea. When the managers of FA see these popping up, that's when they'll start taking this matter seriously. I guess it would give me an opportunity to hone my ability to draw - and maybe familiarize myself with GIMP.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

I've seen a few groups around, so what I'm gonna do, is throw up an anti-cub porn group. If someone wants to support a ban, they can friend, comment or whatever and display a tag.

Keep it nice and civil, no "FUCK YOU PAEDOS" stuff, cos that will just make things worse. Even if nothing is done, we're showing we don't like or want it about.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 11, 2010)

> I've seen a few groups around, so what I'm gonna do, is throw up an anti-cub porn group. If someone wants to support a ban, they can friend, comment or whatever and display a tag.
> 
> Keep it nice and civil, no "FUCK YOU PAEDOS" stuff, cos that will just make things worse. Even if nothing is done, we're showing we don't like or want it about.


I like your style. This might just work if you get enough of the members here to take notice. You've proposed two very good ideas here, and together these might have some effect. Do let us know where this heads.

Um, want to link us to the groups you've found?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

No, I meant groups in general.

As in UKFurs. It's just an account, people friend it, their name goes into the journal to say they support it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

For people interested: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cubprotest/


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> So what you're saying, is it'd be totally ok to view child porn, as long as you don't save it, and clear your cache afterwards?
> 
> That sure is comforting.


But of course, there's a greatly high risk in even hosting CP on a website in the first place, so you got to wonder how easy it actually is to find that stuff.



GoldenJackal said:


> I'm going to miss Jijix's art.



Oh stop being stupid.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 11, 2010)

Teco said:


> Good. Maybe people's opinions of the allowance of child porn on here will change when they and the pedo's are sent to jail.


Be very careful with that reasoning -- the fact you're a willing participant to this site would make you just as guilty as the next person.

Also? Anthropomorphic art in the eyes of a prosecutor = soft bestiality.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Also? Anthropomorphic art in the eyes of a prosecutor = soft bestiality.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Once again though, as long as the authorities don't sign up for this website and turn adult content on, they have nothing to go on. Unless I'm misinformed, and there's some super special magic way for them to see the adult content without an account.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> PMs aren't private to everyone. Mods CAN read them.


and 


Emil said:


> Thats unethical. In my administration, such a person would no longer find themselves a moderator. But, Im not incharge, so...
> ]



Um, no.  Mods cant.  Nor supermods, without taking over the account.  Admins and dba's with database access can.  Its not a regular practice. 



Brazen said:


> 3. Those claiming that FA might fall under the radar of the British government, rest assured, it will not. If this bill passes, no doubt a watchdog group of some sort will appear to oversee the bans, and let me assure you I will personally report FA to said watchdog for dangerous content if the rest of 4chan doesn't do it first in an act of trolling an entire country of furfags.



That watchdog group already exists and has for years.  Googling "Free Speech in the UK" has become the same joke as googling "French Military Victories."  The IWF has been controlling what you can surf since 1996.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> Once again though, as long as the authorities don't sign up for this website and turn adult content on, they have nothing to go on. Unless I'm misinformed, and there's some super special magic way for them to see the adult content without an account.


As far as I know, sites like FA and Deviant Art require a membership in order to view mature content, which then yea, in most cases you'd have to turn _off_ the adult content filter to view it (although, I have mine on and I can still view some mature content to an extent)


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (although, I have mine on and I can still view some mature content to an extent)



That happens for a few reasons.

Mostly, artists don't bother because ignoring the mature rating means they get more views.

Unfortunately, that means you can quite happily view what could be classed as CP, as a thumbnail, and have it saved in cache without realising it. Which wouldn't be a fantastic excuse when the cops start looking through it.

Basically, UK users have to hope people actually submit their stuff under the correct classification, and keep clearing their cache.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That happens for a few reasons.
> 
> Mostly, artists don't bother because ignoring the mature rating means they get more views.


I depends on whether they put adult or mature


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I depends on whether they put adult or mature



Often, you'll find people submitting hard stuff under the general rating. It's either a case of not caring, or knowing that a lot of people have their filters on, and wouldn't otherwise see their stuff.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Often, you'll find people submitting hard stuff under the general rating. It's either a case of not caring, or knowing that a lot of people have their filters on, and wouldn't otherwise see their stuff.


yea, but doing that is kind of pointless, it'll just get reported and deleted for not being tagged properly


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

Deleted _eventually_.

By then, it's been seen, it's logged on your computer. There's a trail that says that you looked at this image at this time on this IP. Doesn't matter if you clicked what looked like a nice clean thumbnail, which turned out to be adult art of a child. It's in your computer and the record is there, and they don't care because they have their nice new law that they need to get someone with to prove it works.


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Mostly, artists don't bother because ignoring the mature rating means they get more views.


Actually, from what I've seen, people are more likely to click something if it has a blue or red border around it. If you have the adult filter off, chances are you don't want to see borderline pornographic stuff in the first place.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

There's been a misunderstanding.

I meant that putting an adult or mature art as General. So even people with the mature filter have it popping up. The likelihood of people clicking seems to be greater with a red border, but you wouldn't have those submissions shown with the filter.

Which is why people general mature stuff.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah, how do you clear your cache?


^curious.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

It's pretty complex. You have to take the side off your PC tower, locate the motherboard, and scrape a screwdriver over it. All those little silver bits are Memory Nuggets.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It's pretty complex. You have to take the side off your PC tower, locate the motherboard, and scrape a screwdriver over it. All those little silver bits are Memory Nuggets.



[System32 joke here]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Or, we could just say "Fuck off CP" and boot the users and abusers.





Slingblade_47 said:


> I agree too. As I've said before, Cub material like that should never have been allowed in the first place. It should not be allowed now. But we're both getting our hopes up too high.



From what I was told last night that will never happen on FA. Hell will freeze over first before FA bans cub porn. And I know why.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It's pretty complex. You have to take the side off your PC tower, locate the motherboard, and scrape a screwdriver over it. All those little silver bits are Memory Nuggets.



In other words, you have to destroy the computer.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> Once again though, as long as the authorities don't sign up for this website and turn adult content on, they have nothing to go on. Unless I'm misinformed, and there's some super special magic way for them to see the adult content without an account.



given how insanely easy it is to GET an account and set your age, it's a little silly to suggest that that's the only thing stopping them.

hell, i would bet you :10bux: that there are already watchdog accounts on the site for various reasons (hell, remember Allan the Panda? remember the shitstorm that happened when he was busted? it's not unreasonable to assume that a watchdog might have cropped up at that time.)

hmm, so, this "everyone is welcome" attitude has the potential to doubly fuck this site.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And I know why.


Don't tell them that, if you say it on here, he'll come on here lock it and threaten to ban everyone cause he's has threatened to ban everyone before.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 11, 2010)

Just sayin'.

Get rid of cub art, get rid of the other crap. :/





Ben said:


> Once again though, as long as the authorities don't sign up for this website and turn adult content on, they have nothing to go on. Unless I'm misinformed, and there's some super special magic way for them to see the adult content without an account.


It's called setting up an account.

If some person in federal power sees it, and wants to prosecute it, they can.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Just sayin'.
> 
> Get rid of cub art, get rid of the other crap. :/


The day FA gets rid of cub is the day Glenn Beck actually cries on Fox.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

I heard that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a girl.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The day FA gets rid of cub is the day Glenn Beck actually cries on Fox.


The day people make tangible arguments against freedom of expression will be the day Glenn Beck joins FA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Guys stop asking the secret I know, apparently I pissed off someone cause I can't delete any of my PMs on the mainsite.
I'm going to lay low, incase anyone asks, "you didn't see anything".


----------



## Brazen (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> In other words, you have to destroy the computer.


 
Oh, that won't be enough. Forensic technology has progressed quite far, even taking out your HD and shattering it with a sledge-hammer won't do the job, as it's possible to read information off the shards. Apparently the only way to destroy the information for good is to burn the disc with some sort of acid or similar chemical.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

It annoys me how science lets us tell what was on an exploded HDD, yet I still can't go out without seeing to 3 hours of Irritable Bowel.

Science the important stuff, dammit.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Oh, that won't be enough. Forensic technology has progressed quite far, even taking out your HD and shattering it with a sledge-hammer won't do the job, as it's possible to read information off the shards. Apparently the only way to destroy the information for good is to burn the disc with some sort of acid or similar chemical.



When my old computer died, I sprayed it with lighter fuel and set fire to it, would that do the job?


----------



## WeArePossessed (Apr 11, 2010)

wwhhhhaaaaaatt??????????
thank god i live in america!! I pity you UKers


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

WeArePossessed said:


> wwhhhhaaaaaatt??????????
> thank god i live in america!! I pity you UKers



Thank you for your pity. And for removing Bush.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Thank you for your pity. And for removing Bush.



yea, but now we got a black!!  
next thing you know, africa is going to drive by us 
(lol jk)

oh, and your welcome


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 11, 2010)

they wont ban FA.

stop freaking out about everything..

gawd..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> For people interested: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cubprotest/


I'm sorry, but I have difficulties wrapping my head around how that's even going to work. Do the furries featured in these artworks have actual ages to begin with? They're drawinsg, and the artist could probably make up some bullshit excuse about how their extremely young-looking bunny is actually 20-something years old.

And how about rule 34 of fictional characters? The age isn't specified on many of them, and then there are people who draw these characters to look older, like the kind of people who draw Fifi Le Fume with breasts or whatever. It's fantasy, so a character who's officially 8 years old can easily be turned into an adult by anyone with a pencil.

I mean, cub art obviously makes me hurl, but I just can't seem to find any logic in a cub art ban. How do we decide what is cub art and what is not?

That's kind of why I think banning porn altogether from the site would be playing it safe, and make a spinoff site purely for porn or something like that.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

1 Does the UK even have a filter?
2 Does the law only effect people viewing the cub porn?  If it does, then most of you will not have any problems
3 Would the Tories or other political party handle this any different?
[off]4 What is that in Kellie Gator's avatar?[/off]
5 Instead of just sitting here whining about the law, then why don't you *DO SOMETHING!*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> [off]4 What is that in Kellie Gator's avatar?[/off]


Game Dogs. The flash animation is abysmal, but other than that I found the series to be pretty funny. I can't guarantee you'll be as amused as I was, but it's not made by furfags, but by people who are actually capable of writing comedy.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> 2 Does the law only effect people viewing the cub porn?  If it does, then most of you will not have any problems


Apparently the law classifies FA as a "child porn" site, so visiting FA could get you fined, or worse...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> 5 Instead of just sitting here whining about the law, then why don't you *DO SOMETHING!*


Trying to, kinda hard to do when the website would soon rather ban furry than ban cub and when the secret I was telling people, the groups I'm telling are going, "No shit sherlock, we knew that already."


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like you're pretty fucked. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Sounds like you're pretty fucked. :V


Pretty much, I wonder if Randy has accepted it yet?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Trying to, kinda hard to do when the website would soon rather ban furry than ban cub and when the secret I was telling people, the groups I'm telling are going, "No shit sherlock, we knew that already."



I want in on this secret!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I want in on this secret!


It's pretty damn obvious when you think about it, it's just if I mention it on FA the thread will get deleted and all evidence erased.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's pretty damn obvious when you think about it, it's just if I mention it on FA the thread will get and all evidence erased.



What? Are you saying Dragoneer is a pedo or something?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

@Dragoneer: Obviously, since the is perennial and keeps popping up, this is something that we obviously are all very concerned about.  If nothing else, at least consider your options and see what would best suit the UK furries before it's too late.



			
				Snowfox said:
			
		

> What? Are you saying Dragoneer is a pedo or something?


 *Facepaws*


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's pretty damn obvious when you think about it, it's just if I mention it on FA the thread will get deleted and all evidence erased.



Yeah, when you first started talking about it, I thought it was something I didn't already know, but it wasn't. :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

*edit*
Nvm, it was just a glitch.

inb4, "we're discussing it"


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they wont ban FA.
> 
> stop freaking out about everything..
> 
> gawd..



They have the potential to block access to FA from the EU.  The Cleanfeed technology that the British ISP's are using makes the Chinese firewalls look like a dollar-store home router.  If you are a EU-based furry, you had better understand TOR and SSL by night fall.



Kellie Gator said:


> I'm sorry, but I have difficulties wrapping my head around how that's even going to work. Do the furries featured in these artworks have actual ages to begin with? They're drawinsg, and the artist could probably make up some bullshit excuse about how their extremely young-looking bunny is actually 20-something years old.



This is exactly the problem.  Just how old is that mouse being raped by the elephant?  It doens't matter what the artist says, it only matters what the unelected star-chamber says it is.  Same goes for the rule34 stuff.



anthroguy101 said:


> 1 Does the UK even have a filter?



Yes.



> 2 Does the law only effect people viewing the cub porn?



No, its not only cub.  Its any fantasy scene were the participants appear to be under the age of consent.  The fact that the dwarf being raped is 220 years old is moot...she looks 12.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

Is there anything FA can do to prevent the blocking of this site?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Is there anything FA can do to prevent the blocking of this site?


Filter cub from UK IPs.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

Bend over and grit its teeth.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

Are we sure somebody is not using a misinterpretation of a law to push an agenda?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 11, 2010)

Shiiiit...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Are we sure somebody is not using a misinterpretation of a law to push an agenda?


The law covers alot more than just cub, law is pretty much acting like a shotgun after being fired.

The only options I see for them to do at this point is
1)Do nothing and end up with FA blocked to UK furs
2)Filter out cub for UK users(compromise option)
3)ban cub


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The law covers alot more than just cub, law is pretty much acting like a shotgun after being fired.
> 
> The only options I see for them to do at this point is
> 1)Do nothing and end up with FA blocked to UK furs
> ...


I vote #3.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I vote #3.


Let's see what's behind door number 3, it's frozen over hell.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> They have the potential to block access to FA from the EU.  The Cleanfeed technology that the British ISP's are using makes the Chinese firewalls look like a dollar-store home router.  If you are a EU-based furry, you had better understand TOR and SSL by night fall.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU......


If they block it I'm gonna push dog shit through the letterbox of No. 10.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's see what's behind door number 3, it's frozen over hell.


Offtopic: I've seen Hell freeze over... *cough* Hell, Michigan *cough*

But yeah I do agree. And, option 2 would take a fair bit of work, and do people really want to put forth the effort and possibly money to filter content based on location?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU......


That's why we're freaking out, cause people are going "they won't ban it because it's not real", but it's illegal there and FA can be blocked now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Offtopic: I've seen Hell freeze over... *cough* Hell, Michigan *cough*
> 
> But yeah I do agree. And, option 2 would take a fair bit of work, and do people really want to put forth the effort and possibly money to filter content based on location?


It would be better than having a country with a ton of furs blocked.

*edit*
crud why do I keep double posting *facepalm*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Apr 11, 2010)

So um, do we have any links related to this and FA specifically, besides that one youtube video from a random person?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's see what's behind door number 3, it's frozen over hell.



Isn't Hell, Norway already frozen?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Isn't Hell, Norway already frozen?


TouchÃ©


----------



## Redregon (Apr 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm sorry, but I have difficulties wrapping my head around how that's even going to work. Do the furries featured in these artworks have actual ages to begin with? They're drawinsg, and the artist could probably make up some bullshit excuse about how their extremely young-looking bunny is actually 20-something years old.
> 
> And how about rule 34 of fictional characters? The age isn't specified on many of them, and then there are people who draw these characters to look older, like the kind of people who draw Fifi Le Fume with breasts or whatever. It's fantasy, so a character who's officially 8 years old can easily be turned into an adult by anyone with a pencil.
> 
> ...



i think it's just meant as an opinion. 

not everything has to be scrutinized.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

You know I just thought of something, this thread can be summarized into, "What? FA might get blocked in Britain? NNNOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 11, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Is there anything FA can do to prevent the blocking of this site?



There are several ideas under consideration, subject to what is possible within the existing software.  This is not a problem unique to FA....every furry site has the same challenge with the new EU laws.  DA, CA have the same issue with this new law.  The new law came into force on Wednesday 7th of April 2010, but the regulations don't explain how to fight or appeal a false block.  They may not have been promulgated yet.



CannonFodder said:


> Filter cub from UK IPs.



Easier said than done.  Banning everything and anything is just about as difficult to police and enforce.   There are a range of quick and long term solutions, all with different risks and difficulties to implement.



anthroguy101 said:


> Are we sure somebody is not using a misinterpretation of a law to push an agenda?



Yes.  I encourage everyone to google the Coroner's act of 2009, and become familar with the sections and sub-sections.  There is a link here, but it is NSFW, because it gives examples of what is bannable under the new law.

This new law was not aimed at FA specifically.  It is the start of the end of network neutrality and the world is a different place to-day because of it.  Like 1776, this is the shot heard around the world.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> There are several ideas under consideration, subject to what is possible within the existing software.  This is not a problem unique to FA....every furry site has the same challenge with the new EU laws.  DA, CA have the same issue with this new law.  The new law came into force on Wednesday 7th of April 2010, but the regulations don't explain how to fight or appeal a false block.  They may not have been promulgated yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that would be funny if DA got blocked though.

And that's why I'm not a programmer.

...Oooooh, sucks to be british.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

What we need is a sensible way to solve this problem.

A way that involves flaming hammers.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> What we need is a sensible way to solve this problem.
> 
> A way that involves flaming hammers.



Me likes what you're thinking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> What we need is a sensible way to solve this problem.
> 
> A way that involves flaming hammers.


How about tank catapults?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 11, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Yes.  I encourage everyone to google the Coroner's act of 2009, and become familar with the sections and sub-sections.  There is a link here, but it is NSFW, because it gives examples of what is bannable under the new law.
> 
> This new law was not aimed at FA specifically.  It is the start of the end of network neutrality and the world is a different place to-day because of it.  Like 1776, this is the shot heard around the world.



hmm, so, as i try and read this in as unbiased manner as i can, it looks like section 65, subsection 5 a and b could very easily be reflective of cub-porn.

(a) the impression conveyed by the image is that the person shown is a child, or
(b) the predominant impression conveyed is that the person shown is a child despite the fact that some of the physical characteristics shown are not those of a child.

we can quibble over what constitutes a person all we want, but armchair-lawyering aside, this would have to be answered either by an actual lawyer/barrister/judge or by precident of a previous case brought up under this law which includes a cub or furry.

because, despite how much someone can claim that image A isn't technically a child, it looks like they're taking the duck argument in this one. (as in, if it looks like a child, it is enough of a child to warrant being ruled against.) hell, looks like they even included cases where it can be predominantly a child but with some adult like characteristics... so, does this mean chibi porn is out?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

In short, sucks to be british now.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

The average level of suck for us Brits has now been increased to the level of your average Glaswegian.

Luckily, it's happened to them too, so Glasgow is still a terrible place.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The average level of suck for us Brits has now been increased to the level of your average Glaswegian.
> 
> Luckily, it's happened to them too, so Glasgow is still a terrible place.



It's no coincidence that Gordon Brown hails from Govan.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

They say there's only two ways out of Glasgow.

1) Face first down the Clyde.
2) On your back, down the Clyde.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> They say there's only two ways out of Glasgow.
> 
> 1) Face first down the Clyde.
> 2) On your back, down the Clyde.



The difference being the comma.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 11, 2010)

The comma represents the shiv in your kidneys.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 11, 2010)

Bambi said:


> The day people make tangible arguments against freedom of expression will be the day Glenn Beck joins FA.


  Isn't that bait to get this thread locked, though?  I mean, the moment an actual debate is started with either side bringing up merits, it takes all of five minutes for it to descend into shitposting and / or a lock.


----------



## TDK (Apr 11, 2010)

God Bless the USA, where we can get our fill of animal pornography without any government barriers.

...

But is that a good thing?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well of course, what else could the UK government associate with CP on this site?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 11, 2010)

My thought is, FA wont do a damn thing. 
The admins have a desperate want to have Cub Porn in their site's erotic material, they have had problems before but always, always go with the option to masturbate to cub art.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not reading thru 275 posts to see if anyone else actually tried to look this up online. I searched the websites of 2 London newspapers to see if there had been ANY mention of the fandom... 

I did find this after doing a 'cub porn' search:




*Absolutely  prefabulous*

  ...Huf houses on the property-*porn*  channels, and driven past forlorn...concept, which she calls the *Cub*,  to be launched next week at...Measuring 23ft square, each *Cub*  has an open-plan kitchen...BoConcept, according to budget. The *Cub*  has impeccable green credentials.....
_Karen Robinson, 14 March 2010 The Sunday Times_


other than that, zip, nada, none; toss this in the 'urban legend' circular file.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I'm not reading thru 275 posts to see if anyone else actually tried to look this up online, but I searched the websites of 2 London newspapers to see if there had been ANY mention of the fandom... zip, nada, none; toss this in the 'urban legend' circular file.


Well FA is US based, if it did get banned chances are no one would get arrested, ISP providers would simply block it.


----------

